# Go to Audifans classifieds NOW! Molds for sale to make URQ body panels. Somebody buy them!



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Molds for sale to make URQ body panels on the Audifans classifieds....hood, rear QPs, fenders...*

http://www.audifans.com/market...=true


_Modified by teach2 at 6:35 PM 2/28/2007_


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: Molds for sale to make URQ body panels on the Audifans classifieds....hood, rea ... (teach2)*

Anyone know who bought them ?


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Molds for sale to make URQ body panels on the Audifans classifieds....hood, rea ... (radgti8v)*

nope but there sold!


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: Molds for sale to make URQ body panels on the Audifans classifieds....hood, rea ... (URQ)*

I hope that person puts them to good use. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

